# Police Officer Jose Torres



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jose Torres*

Westfield Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Thursday, July 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 27 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 7/26/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jose Torres was struck and killed by a dump truck while directing traffic at a construction site near the intersection of Pontoosic Road and Little River Road at approximately 7:30 am.

He was transported to Baystate Medical Center, where he succumbed to his injuries approximately two hours later.

Officer Torres had served with the Westfield Police Department for 27 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John Camerota
Westfield Police Department
15 Washington Street
Westfield, MA 01085

Phone: (413) 562-5411

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21341-police-officer-jose-torres#ixzz21ktkQQLf​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

RIP Officer Torres.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Torres .so sorry for your family and LEO family.

The media should spend more time honoring you and your life rather than focusing so much attention on the Leominster firing.


----------

